# Puppy crying all night...



## peterm

Just got our baby girl last week, she is 7 weeks old today!
We got her a crate after reading much and many recommendations and she seems to like it. She goes by herself if tired to sleep in it and sems to be fine, the problem is during the night. She normally wakes up and starts crying nonstop until someone takes her out. She will fal asleep again but will do this over and over 3 or 4 times a night. We read that we should just let her "cry it out" and not take her out but her cries and howls for hours until we give in.... 
Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance,
Peter


----------



## datacan

:'( we placed the blanket the breeder gave us in the crate it carries their scent so Sam never cried much.
We took him outside to pee/poo every time he was making noise. Don't really know if that was suggested but felt like the right thing to do.

Perhaps she is a little too young. Some suggest to leave the pup with the siblings until 8 weeks old. We took Sam at 7.5 weeks but could have waited, no harm though.


----------



## Mercutio

7 weeks seems like pretty young to me to be lasting all night without a toilet break so my first thought is, is she crying to go out to the toilet?

When you say she cries till someone takes her out, what happens when they take her out? Is it outside for the toilet then back in the crate or out for a play session?

Taking her straight out to the toilet and then straight back to bed should help teach her that crying to go to the toilet is OK, but crying does not get her play time.


----------



## born36

This will improve our little V cried for a couple nights. One thing not mentioned above is- Make sure you are not letting them out when they are crying or they will think crying = get out. So wait til they have stopped or in a break from the cry before you open the crate.


----------



## datacan

IMO she is too young to think. :-[ 

We were told not to open the crate door until crying stopped. Unfortunately for us, the crying stopped after Sam (our V) peed in his crate. Lesson learned.
We also learned that Vs in general don't fuss or cry unless it is necessary...nature calls (hunger, toilet).

For our V play was not part of the nature calls thing. Chewing, biting, eating and toilet calls were the only thing occupying Sam's tiny brain.


----------



## Mighty Hunter

I agree, our V only cried at night when it was an emergency. This actually only lasted a few weeks and then he was able to hold it through the night. I am not a big proponent of restricting water (especially since it has been in the 100's for a month now here) but maybe just with hold water an hour or so before bedtime and that might cut back on the frequent midnight emergencies.


----------



## redrover

Yeah, she probably just needs to be let out.

Jasper actually rarely cried to be let out at night--he just sat up in his crate and moved around a little, which was enough to get me up. If you do need to wait to let her out, just wait for that split second where she's taking a breath or distracted by your movement. We went straight out to pee, then straight back in the crate to bed. This only lasted a couple of weeks. We went out maybe 3-4 times for the first week, then 2 times, then once, and now none! My breeder said they should be able to get through the night by at least 12 weeks. Jasper did it when he was 10 weeks, so it can vary pup to pup.

I did take away his water an hour before bed time--after he had been sleeping through the night for about three weeks straight, I stopped pulling it up and he still did fine.


----------



## Linescreamer

Yes. At 7 weeks you should be getting up every 3 hours to take her out. This should be done before she *needs* to go. Also, like born36 stated; letting her out while she is crying will be a problem for you. All it takes is once and she will rememebr - I make noise and they let me out. I'll keep making noise until they let me out. Yeah that's it.....make more noise.


----------



## Hardts

We had a similar problem when we got our V at 7weeks. The first night she slept all night then the next 3-4 nights were horrible. My husband would basically sleep next to her cage with his fingers poking in trying to calm her, eventually she just fell asleep. Around her 5th night we changed out her blanket for a dog bed an it solved the problem. Now she goes straight to bed no fuss an wakes up at 3 to potty then straight back to bed, no playing.


----------



## hollyandnick

Lucy only cried when she needed to go out and pee. The first week we were up every few hours. Once the lights came on and we were up she stopped as she learned we were taking her out. Now she sleeps through the night at 15 weeks. She wakes up anywhere from 5:30am-7am to pee/poop the first time in the morning now. So, we know what the sound is. 

Also, we would lie by her crate if she whimpered a bit going in again. She would smell you close and go back to sleep.


----------



## laurita

For the first week, I'd sleep by my puppy's crate. He'd start to cry anywhere from midnight to 4am and I would get up, take him out, but other than that wouldn't play or show too much attention so that he wouldn't start to cry for attention. After the first week, I moved up to the bed, but I slept the opposite way on my bed, so that my head was near his crate. Same routine with taking him out at night. The next week, I slept the right way in my bed and kept taking him out when he'd cry. After about the fourth week (then 14 wks old), he would sleep through the night. I laugh about those nights now, but it was no laughing matter then! I was so pooped. I had to carry my puppy down three flights of stairs and I would be so tired that I often had my pants on inside out and a few times I nearly tripped down the stairs. I'd go to work in a zombie-state. Just know that this is temporary! I agree that you shouldn't take him out when he cries during the day, but at night, I would rush to get clothes on and get him outside as to not have an accident! It didn't seem to perpetuate the crying at all. This is my perception, but he seemed so relieved once he got to go outside and go to the bathroom.


----------



## Ozkar

I was very ill when our puppy came home. So much so, that if he jumped onto the bed I couldn't push him back off. So, in the end, he slept on the bed. Nowadays, he is 8 months old and is too bog for the bed, but he will hop up for a few minutes, then slip down onto his bed at the foot of mine. V's like being part of the pack, just give in and let it sleep with you


----------



## minnere

We just got our second V this summer and we picked her up at 7 wks. I didn't want to have any accidents in the crate, so I set my alarm for every 3 hrs and got up, took her straight to potty and right back in. I did this for about a week, then increased to 4 hrs, then after another week 5 hrs and finally, at 10 wks, she was making itnthrough the night. We also limit the amount of water 2 hrs before bed. She is 13 wks now and we have a heat advisory for about a week straight so we've been letting her drink more. She whined one night, went straight out to potty and right back in the crate to sleep. Try setting your alarm because the pup is awfully young to make it the whole night without accidents. Best of luck!


----------



## Newbie

We got our Niko at 9 weeks, and I was prepared to get up several times a night. I put his crate on the floor right next to my bed. The first night he wimpered for about 5 minutes, then fell asleep. I woke up at 3 to go to the bathroom, and he roused, so I rushed him outside. He wouldn't go, so I put him back in his crate, and he slept the rest of the night. Ever since then, he has slept through the night! I feel very blessed - of course, he keeps me hopping all day! He has never had any accidents in the crate, although there have been a few in the house. I have never limited his water intake, although his last feeding is about 6.


----------



## VizslaNewbies

We just got our Pup on Sunday and he's 7 Week 4 Days Old. The first night was rough for us like many others. He wouldn't stop crying all night and we got up frequently to let him go to the bathroom. Second night wasn't so bad... we got up every 2 hours to let him to pee. Last night went smoothly... we got him to the bathroom before it was bedtime. Afterwards it was lights out. We can hear him moving in his crate in the night and wimper every now and then but he didnt start yelping for the bathroom till about 5:30. Then again around 9:00. 

It certainly takes time but as the days progress you'll realise it's getting easier. 

However, we started our pup in a completely different room away from us instead of the traditional start in the bedroom. But we haven't had problems yet! 

Goodluck!


----------



## nict9

4month old puppy won't stop crying at night and on the rare occasion he does drop off, he's up and wanting out by 5 in the morning at the latest. I've tried letting him cry it out, this lasts for hours practically the whole night and I have to start thinking of the neighbours. Not a pee or poo issue. Severe exhaustion setting in. Ps he gets plenty of exercise, training puppy classes etc


----------



## MilesMom

What is the routine before bed? (exercise, time awake, food)

Where is the crate? 

Is he in the crate during the day?


----------



## nict9

He has his dinner about 6ish and then depending on how wild he is he gets a walk around 8:30. Sometimes he won't walk at this time , point blank refuses. After a bit od play he usually falls asleep on the couch about 9:30/10 ish and is pit in his crate around 11ish. He is crated at most 6 hours a day with at least an hours break about 2/3 days a week the rest of the time he comes to work with me. If I leave him out during the night when he is crying he just wants to go lie on the couch. I've tried leaving him there at night but he won't stay on his own, has to be around us at all times. I know from the neighbours that when he is crated during the day he doesn't cry.


----------



## datacan

By your side...! Problems solved. 

You'll get the hang of it sooner or later or loose your sanity trying ;D. 

Hang in there, we've all been three and made it out OK. Just sharing what works, LOL.


----------



## nict9

i think part of me knows that he just wants to be with us all the time, the fact that i haven't peed alone in two months should tell me that . i just have issues with dogs sleeping on the bed with us( don't know why just do). i shall persevere , who needs sleep anyway


----------



## MCD

I just gave up on putting my puppy in her crate at night. she drove us nuts no matter where we had the crate. She would dig and whine and generally poop in it no matter what we did. She sleeps quietly under the covers with us all night. Mind you- there is no romance any more. She sleeps between us. At least we are getting better sleep this way? A dog bed next to your bed on the floor maybe with the door closed. I know she is too young for this in some people's mind, but it works for us with no problems.


----------



## datacan

nict, I meant the crate, move the crate beside you! Place a warm water bottle wrapped in a beach towel inside the crate. 

That should bring peace and quiet. 

* these dogs don't seem to do as well alone. Huskies and other breeds fare better but these guys suffer greatly if left isolated.


----------



## Darcy1311

My biggest mistake with Darcy started on the very first night I got her home, I but her bed by our bed... ;D but at 2 in the morning the little bundle of gingerness was whimpering and looking up at me :-[ :-[..so I picked the little mite up in my arms and put her under the covers in our bed   two years down the line Darcy still shares our bed on a night... :-*bless her.


----------



## datacan

It's a madhouse ;D


----------



## MCD

We lasted a little bit longer than the first night but man was it hard! I kept saying No not in the bed..... the crate is important, the crate is a good foundation. NOT! This puppy finally broke my determination to keep her there. Shame on me........ Dharma 1 of many, MCD 0. Oh well we love her to pieces and wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## itanya

We just got our baby Rufio and are having the same problem!! he is crying all night, but is perfectly fine during the day in his crate. 

Mind you - he has a large play pen for when he is by himself, and his crate is open in there. So, when he is tired, he climbs in and sleeps. 

At night, he will fall asleep in his crate, sleep for a few hours, then he is up crying again. Last night he lasted from 1 am to 5 am! I guess that is an improvement 

Suggestions?


----------



## Watson

Here is a handout sent home from our breeder (Michel Berner) regarding crate training. Hopefully it helps.

*Crate Training Help*

Why do you want to crate?
- Makes elimination predictable
- Safe place for the pup
- Prevents mistakes and establishes good habits from the onset
- Dogs are highly social animals and therefore require adequate preparation for spending some of their time in social isolation and solitary confinement

Common mistakes in crate training:
- Isolate the crate
- Never put them in for no reason
- Only put them in for long alone times
- Spend the first weekend with them every second of the day and night, then leave for work on Monday and stick them in the crate for 4 hours
- Let dog out when screaming
- Before you teach them the house rules, you let them have full run of the house

What you want to do:
- Put them in the crate for no reason
- Move the crate around with you
- Feed every kibble they eat in the crate
- Teach them how to be alone in the crate when you are home
- Can try feeding right before bed if stopping early isn’t working

A few things you need to know:
- Dogs don’t develop full bladder control until they are about 5 months of age
- General rule of thumb; When sleeping, puppies can hold their bladder for their age in months plus one.
(e.g. a 3 month old puppy can be expected to hold it for 4 hours)
- Puppies are genetically programmed to cry when isolated.
- *The more confined your puppy is the first few weeks at home, the more freedom they will enjoy as an adult for the rest of their life!*

Helpful links:
Puppy Play Room: http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/puppy‐playroom‐doggy‐den
Errorless Housetraining: http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/errorless‐housetraining
Chew Toy Training: http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/errorless‐housetraining
Training your dog to be comfortable alone: http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/home‐alone
See Dog Star Daily for more fantastic training articles!


----------



## MCD

I wish I was given this information as I am a completely ignorant puppy person when it comes to crate training. I think it may be too late to undo the sleeping in our bed or on the sofas at 15 weeks. I don't think it would be easy to go back. She does go in her crate willingly though otherwise during the day. She still makes messes in it though. I feel as though I have failed her in sooooo many ways.......She is just a puppy, how do I make it better or can I?


----------



## MilesMom

She's still young! I've heard of adult dogs learning crate traîning. ;D


----------



## datacan

MCD....all the info is out there, and it's really simple.... only real problem is it time ...


----------



## MCD

Is it time? I wish she would figure it out.... some of it isn't just me or my husband. I seriously tried and got so frustrated.


----------



## CrazyCash

Cash is a rescue from my vet and after his surgery my vet used to take him home with him every night rather than leave him at the clinic. When Cash came to live with me, these are the instructions the vet gave me:
- he likes to sleep in bed with you
- he likes his own pillow
- in the morning he likes to be carried outside and he will go to the bathroom as soon as his feet hit the ground so make sure you carry him to the place you want him to go to the bathroom

I still give my vet a hard time for spoiling him so bad! Now a year and a half later, Cash starts the night cuddled on the bed between me and Penny, but at some point in the middle of the night he goes out and sleeps on the couch. 

If you are going the crate route, I'd encourage you to persevere and stick it out, they will eventually get it. If you have the dog in your bed, you will eventually get a routine that works for everyone (oh and as we all know, they are great cuddlers)


----------



## nict9

its a tough one, last night he slept all night until 5am, i think great hes starting to get it. this might last a night or two and them we will have a week of crying again. If the crying was constant everynight i would think ok something has to change here but just as I'm getting to that stage he has two or three good nights!!! But hes only 4 months old so Ive got to cut him some slack


----------



## Watson

nict9: are you taking him out to the bathroom when he wakes up at 5am crying?

data: i know this is not the case, but sammy looks so sad in all the pics you post of him! i just love his wrinkles!


----------



## nict9

yep i let him out straight away but dosent need to pee, wants to lie on the couch or bed with us until its time for his morning walk and even then its a struggle to get him off the couch. just likes our company i guess


----------



## Watson

I'm guessing you let him on the bed or couch then?

You need to let him out to relieve himself, and even if he doesn't, he goes back in his crate, no cuddles, playtime or anything. If 5am is not his wake up time, you'll need to teach him that. You have to live through the screaming for a few weeks until he gets it. 

Here is the power of positive association with dogs. Watson came home in a pet carrier supplied by the breeder (he was flown here). Poor guy eliminated ALL OVER the carrier. When I took him out, he was covered in poop and reeked! A couple of days later, he had to go back into the (cleaned) carrier for his first vet appointment. When I opened it up for him, he darted right in and laid down. I could tell the breeder had done her best to make this carrier the best place ever for him so that he would be prepared for his flight to us. This is what you have to do with your pup. It doesn't happen overnight, but it does work with time and persistence.


----------



## Lyndam

And the confidence it will work and the belief that IF what you are asking is reasonable then the pup needs to know you will insist though also help him by doing all within your power to make it pleasant and perhaps build it slowEXCEPT give in .....that is if its really important to you and your living with a dog . If its not important then just enjoy the company and easy cuddles. 
Do you cover the cage ? I found that worked ..that and setting the alarm and peeing her at 2 and 5 ..waking her up to do it ...not talking and popping her straight back in cage. 
She s now 4 months and sleeps thro til 7 though if I pop her in earlier than 12 my son who stays up late pees her at 2 still. 
You ll need the same attitude to other training things later so you end up with a lovely civilised Viszla . #stillworkingonit


----------



## datacan

Watson said:


> nict9: are you taking him out to the bathroom when he wakes up at 5am crying?
> 
> data: i know this is not the case, but sammy looks so sad in all the pics you post of him! i just love his wrinkles!


Sam is tired :
I never throw him in then crate and slam the door because I want him out of the way, anymore. 
He earned he's way out (see pics attached ;D last one, that's a king size bed)
I place him in the crate because he needs to rest in peace and quiet. Something he could never achieve on a sofa or out of crate, IMO. (IMO, but it's been documented before..see pro trainer Ken, on crates)


----------



## Jem Hornby

What a brilliant thread!!! I'm sooo glad I've read this!!! We have hope again  xx


----------

